# REW with Ipad and Ipad Soundcard



## at21 (May 30, 2014)

Hey there im looking for some Infos, if the REW Software runs on an IPad? Could you please help me out?
Greetings at21


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Nope, not supported on iOS, just Windows, Linux and OS X.


----------

